# Just finished my timing belt...



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

So I decided to do it myself to save some $$....on a 1-10 I would say it's about a 6 or 7.
Bought everything from BLAU FREUGEN....Highly recommend them to anyone...this was my first experience with them but I was treated with respect and my order was processed and shipped same day....low shipping cost and it got to my door (east coast) from them (west coast) in three days....even with the holiday.
Bought the hydraulic damper from Audi for $167
I replaced the timing belt, tensioner and roller, serp belt, hydraulic damper, thermostat and water pump.....didn't replace the crank and cam seals because they looked fine. I rented BLAU's tools and what a wise decision that was....can't imagine the job without them...and for $35 why wouldn't you??
All said and done it wasn't that bad....everyone makes it out to be the job from hell but I have done worse jobs to cars. 
If anyone is on the east coast and needs theirs done....you but the tools and parts and I'll help you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think a lot of people don't do their own because they are afraid of screwing up and they don't have the experience. Well if you have any questions just ask me.
Next on the list.....
bust the cats out of the extra set of downpipes I have lying around and make custom 2.5" cat back.
But tires for the wheels I need to finish color-matching.....well that's two things but whatever
finish the sub box and amp rack.
Finish custom intake w/ heat shield.
I think after all of that I will be done for a little while.....ha ha ha
I bought this car to kill the mod bug.....guess it's back stronger than ever....irony sucks.


_Modified by diive4sho at 3:33 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Just finished my timing belt... (diive4sho)*

I took pictures throughout the entire process so i'll make a DIY when I get some free time....also took pics during my Stoptech stage 2 install....


----------



## RipRoar (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Just finished my timing belt... (diive4sho)*

I am thinking about doing my own as well now. Those pics would be great to see exactly what I may be getting into...
Thanks,Adrian


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Just finished my timing belt... (RipRoar)*

I can't remember what I did with the memory card that had the pics on it...if I find it a write up will follow.....but I have to find it first


----------

